# Rezeptverwaltung B&R Automation Studio 3.0.80



## Willibald0 (25 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe eine Frage zu einer Library zur Rezeptverwaltung, die Mod_Dat heisst. Mit dieser Lib. für AS 3.0.80 und der enthaltenen Struktur kann eine einfache Rezeptverwaltung hergestellt werden. Diese Struktur gibt die Möglichkeit, ein Rezept anzulegen, abzuspeichern und aktiv zu schalten. Über eine Variablenliste (Data Object) werden die PVs den Datenbankvariablen zugeordnet. Das Speichern nach Änderungen im aktiven Rezept erfolgt manuell. Die Datenbank lässt sich z.B. als *.CSV File, also Excel-basiert auf einen USB-Stick oder die CF im Panel/PC schreiben. Jetzt sollen weitere Funktionen so sein, daß die Datenbank bei Neuerstellung mit Initwerten gefüllt wird. Wenn sich im aktuellen Rezept eine Variable ändert soll die Änderung erkannt und direkt in die Datenbank gespeichert werden. Des weiteren soll es noch eine Folgeauftragsebene geben, in der während der Produktion der Maschine weitere Rezepte vorbereitet und später geladen werden können. Hat schon jemand von Euch Erfahrung mit der Mod_Dat Library? Muss ich für diese Funktionen drei Variablenlisten anlegen (Init, Folgeauftrag, Aktuell) oder wie bekomme ich die gewünschten Aktionen auf die Reihe? Wie wird die Datenbank mit definierten Werten initialisiert und wie schaffe ich mir die Folgeauftragsebene, ohne das aktive Rezept zu verändern? Ich freue mich schon jetzt über jeden hilfreichen Tip zu dem Thema. 
Dank und Grüße, Willibald


----------



## knorpe (25 Oktober 2010)

also von einer lib namens Mod_Dat hab ich noch nie gehört - sie jetzt auch nicht gefunden. ist das sicher eine offizielle b&r lib?

lg


----------



## Willibald0 (25 Oktober 2010)

*Mod_Dat*

Hallo Knorpe,

diese Datei ist tatsächlich von B&R, habe sie vor einiger Zeit mit nch weiteren Libs zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen. Die enthaltene Hilfe kann aber leider meine Fragen nicht beantworten. Leider habe ich auch keine Erfahrung mit Datenobjekten bei B&R.

Grüße, Willibald


----------



## knorpe (25 Oktober 2010)

dann ist sie wohl wie die CSV-Lib Inoffiziell von B&R.
stell mal das Package rein damit man es sich anschauen kann (inkl. Hilfe)

lg
knorpe


----------



## Claudandus (26 Oktober 2010)

Die Behandlung der Rezeptverwaltung erfordert einerseits eine Variablenstruktur (Rezept) und des Weiteren ein Datenobjekt. Im Datenobjekt werden alle Mitglieder der Variablenstruktur (Rezept) aufgelistet, und zwar unter Angabe eines eindeutigen Kommentars. Diese Kommentare dienen später in der .csv- Tabelle als Spaltenüberschrift. Als nächtes wird der Funktionsblock angelegt, der mit seinen Parametern vorbelegt werden möchte. 

Möchte man das Editieren der Variablen am Display mit der Anwendung der Variablen durch die Applikation trennen, so müssen zwei Funktionsblöcke, zwei Datenobjekte und zwei Variablenstrukturen angelegt werden. Diese müssen nacheinander initialisiert werden. 

Automatisches Abspeichern erhält man, wenn man allen Eingabefeldern der Variablenstruktur in der Visu eine _ComletitionDatapoint_ Variable anhängt. 
(wenn Var <> 0, dann speichern und Var = 0) Besser ist es aber, wenn nach Verlassen der Bildschirmseite gespeichert wird.

Eine Vorbelegung ist nicht nötig, da beim Anlegen eines neuen Rezeptes eigendlich nur eine Kopie des zuletzt gelesenen Rezeptes erstellt wird.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dem Themenstarter ein wenig nützlich sein, und möchte darauf hinweisen, dass die benannte Library _MOD_DAT_ evtl. Firmeneigentum sein könnte, und das eine eigenmächtige Verbreitung im Internet Konsequenzen zur Folge haben kann.


----------



## Ingmar64 (4 Februar 2011)

*Eigenmächtige Verbreitung ...*

Ich arbeite recht viel und gern mit B&R, weil da viele Sachen recht einfach zu machen sind, die mit S nur umständlich oder teuer (HW/SW) gehen. Aber die Firmenpolitik von B&R verstehe ich in diesen Fragen nicht so richtig. Warum muß sowas geheim sein? Da B&R bis auf die Quelltexte proprietär ist, können sowieso weder B&R-Bibliotheken woanders verwendet werden noch umgekehrt z.B. OSCAT bei B&R (zumindest ohne viel Handarbeit). Der Support, zumindest durch Büro Leipzig (andere kenne ich nicht), ist zwar sehr gut und schnell, aber ein richtiges Forum wäre auch nicht schlecht. Schließlich muß man ja nicht alle Erfahrungen selber machen. 
Zum Thema Rezeptverwaltung: Die habe ich bisher mit permanenten Arrays bzw. Structs gemacht. Das hat natürlich den Nachteil, das nur eine begrenzte Anzahl von Rezepten zur Verfügung steht, was aber bisher kein Problem war. Dazu gibt es noch Routinen, die die Rezeptliste ähnlich einer Ini-Datei auf CF schreiben und davon lesen können, so daß die Daten auch gesichert werden können. In einer solchen Konstruktion ist das angefragte Problem auch zu realisieren. Mit den Datenobjekten habe ich mich nach kurzen Versuchen nicht weiter beschäftigt, weil mir der Einarbeitungsaufwand für meine Aufgabenstellung zu hoch war. Für die "geheime" CSV-Bibliothek gilt ähnliches. Sie scheint sehr mächtig zu sein, aber deswegen auch unübersichtlich. Und hier war der Support dann auch am Ende.
Was ich mir wünschen würde, wäre Graph für B&R. Das wäre dann das ideale System! Dann würde ich S wohl nicht mehr angucken ...


----------



## bits'bytes (4 Februar 2011)

Hallo,



Ingmar64 schrieb:


> ....gut und schnell, aber ein richtiges Forum wäre auch nicht schlecht. Schließlich muß man ja nicht alle Erfahr......



Das mit dem Forum habe ich mir früher auch gedacht, aber eigentlich ist ein offenes Forum mit anderen Steuerungen gar nicht schlecht, so bekommt man von der anderen Welt auch noch was mit.... Ich würde es allerdings gut finden wenn hier auch mehr B&R Beiträge reinkommen würden, aber wahrscheinlich gibts eben einfach weniger Probleme damit  *ROFL*

Ich glaube diese internen Libs (CSV, ...) werden einfach deshalb gesondert behandelt da sie nicht von den System Programmierern erstellt wurden sondern von Anwendern (B&R, B&R-Töchter, ev sogar Kunden?). Sie werden daher zwar über/von B&R zur Verfügung gestellt (Tauschbörse ), allerdings gibts halt keinen Support dafür, da diese eben nicht Teil des offiziellen B&R Systems sind).

bg
bb


----------



## Claudandus (4 Februar 2011)

Hi liebe B&R'ler,
Mit der "geheimen" CSV-Bibliothek habe ich natürlich folgendes gemeint:
Es gibt Aplikationen, die in ihrer speziellen Form nicht in den  Standard- Bibliotheken von B&R zu finden sind. B&R bietet die  Möglichkeit, solche Funktionsblöcke im Kundenauftrag anzufertigen. Das  muss der Kunde natürlich bezahlen, aber dafür ist das dann sein  Eigentum. Wenn das Icon links neben der Lib pinkfarben ist, kann man  dvon ausgehen, dass es sich um eine eine solche handelt (sofern man  nicht selbst der Urheber ist). Meine Anmerkung diente lediglich Unserem  Schutz vor Konsequenzen, sollte aber nicht den Spaß an B&R  verderben. Jeder kennt die Geschichten über Bilder und Grafiken aus dem  Internet, die von Unwissenden als Avatar Facebook & Co verwendet  wurden und dies bitter bereuen mussten. Dieser Fall hier ist ganz  ähnlich, nur noch ein wenig kostspieliger. Bedenkt immer, dass dieses  Forum von Jedermann zu lesen ist. 
Um noch etwas klarer zu werden: Ich habe seinerzeit die Bibliotheken  Mod_DAT, Mod_EXP und Mod_Log beim TB West im Namen meines alten AG's in  Auftrag gegeben. Dass diese in Umlauf gerlangen konnten ist wohl einem  Ex-Kollegen zu verdanken. Aber richtig ist das nicht! Der Scheiß war  richig teuer (aber auch saugut!!)
MfG Claudandus


----------



## IBFS (4 Februar 2011)

Claudandus schrieb:


> Ich habe seinerzeit die Bibliotheken  Mod_DAT, Mod_EXP und Mod_Log beim TB West im Namen meines alten AG's in  Auftrag gegeben. Dass diese in Umlauf gerlangen konnten ist wohl einem  Ex-Kollegen zu verdanken. Aber richtig ist das nicht! Der Scheiß war  richig teuer (aber auch saugut!!)



Das ist ja gerade der große B&R-Unsinn. Die große Verbreitung von BIG S
liegt auch daran, das alles KonwHow mit den Mitarbeiter, über Firmenstandards
 (VW, AUDI ect.), über freie LIBs oder FAQs von SIEMENS oder über OSCAT 
als auch über solche Formen wie hier im vernüntigen Maße ausgetauscht werden.
Dieses elitäre protekionistische B&R-Getue ist der Grund, warum ich mir
das B&R-Zeug nicht antue. 

Die Programmierung ist doch meistens nur das Abbild einer zu belebenden
Technologie. Ja und das es für diverese Kopplungen fertige Treiber gibt,
setze ich eigentlich voraus und würde nie auf die Idee kommen bei
SIEMENS sowas zu bestellen.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Anaconda55 (5 Februar 2011)

Also inoffiziell ist es nicht.
Mit einem neuen Studio der Version ab 3.0.80 werden 2 Demoprojekte mit ausgeliefert.

Die B&R Coffeemachine und das Application Basis Projekt.
Wenn ihr euch jenes Application Basis Projekt anschaut, werdet ihr sehen, dass darin eine komplette Rezeptverwaltung und CSV Lib vorhanden ist.
Das Projekt könnt ihr ganz normal mit Visualisierung auf einer AR000 testen.
Ich persönlich Arbeite nicht mit diesem Projekt, da ich mir diese Sachen bereits schon früher selbst geschrieben habe.

Viel Spaß. Vielleicht bekomme ich auch ein paar Danke, wenn dieser Beitrag jemanden weitergeholfen hat.


----------



## bits'bytes (6 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
dieses Coffe-Beispiel gibts ja schon länger.... Ist das dann mal erweitert/geändert worden ? Wollte mir das schon länger mal genauer ansehen aber naturgemäß fehlt für so was dann immer die Zeit 

bg
bb

PS: sammelst du die Danke ?? Aber von mir aus gerne


----------



## Anaconda55 (6 Februar 2011)

Moment. Bitte genau lesen. Es gibt ein weiteres Projekt in dem Samples Ordner das eben ApplicationBasisProject heißt darin auch die Rezeptverwaltung zu finden ist. Ich meine nicht die Coffeemachine!


----------

